# Distancia entre antena y transmisor. influye?



## djboofer (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola una pregunta, tengo un transmisor de 0.5w y le voi a poner el amplificador no-tune que sale en el foro.
Mi antena esta separada por el transmisor por 27 metros...
Es mucha la distancia?
Seria mas conveniente tenerla mas cerca del transmisor?


Uso cable coaxial de 50ohm, el famoso RG 58 A/U.
La antena es la que salia en aleman en un esquema verde que postiaron hace algun tiempo en el foro...

Saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 26, 2008)

en un radio de 2mts con 55 watts de salida   con una distancia de aproximadamente 50 metros de cable coaxial rg8,  (el cual el centro es aproximadamente calibre 12awg )llegan a la base de la antena como 16 watts (se pierden aproximadamente 40 watts en la trayectoria.

asi que pienso que si, efectivamente 27 metros es demasiado cable para medio watts de tu transmisor. ( y es mucho mas delgado que el rg8, ya que su centro es como del calibre 18).  

no se que potencia da el amplificador no-tune ni la frecuencia que transmite tu transmisor.
suerte.


----------



## djboofer (Jul 26, 2008)

Mira el amplificador, es de 1w con 10 kilometros de alcanze y esta todo en la frecuencia 99.90 Mhz


----------



## necpool (Jul 27, 2008)

Es correcta la apreciación de armandolopezmx, es bastante distancia teniendo en cuenta que el rg58 es un cable que tiene algunas perdidas, pero para hacer las primeras armas funciona de maravillas, ya con mas potencia deberías pensar en conseguir cable RG213 o similar.
Para esa potencia recomiendo una antena tipo J, ya que estas cuentan con una ganancia bastante interesante y le sacaras todo el jugo a tu amp de 1W.

Abajo dejo un archivo rar con todos los datos para la construcion.


----------



## djboofer (Jul 27, 2008)

mmm,
me parece que la antena tipo J es muy parecida a la que estoy usando en este momento,
Yo creo que igual me sirve la que estoy usando o me recomiendas que use la tipo J?






Otra pregunta, 
- Es mejor poner la antena sobre las casa?
Me explico mejor, es mejor como en el dibujo A o el dibujo B?






PD: Para ver la imagen bien, hay que hacerle click

Saludos


----------



## necpool (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola amigo, esa antena es muy usada en FM, es un dipolo con gamma, es una gran antena, con esa antena irradiaras en forma omnidireccional al igual que con la J, funcionara bien  con tu equipo, solo que la J tiene mas ganancia y con 1w tu necesitas irradiar efectivamente, pero si ya tiene el dipolo úsalo, funcionara, con respecto a la altura cuanto mas alto puedas colocar tu antena mas distancia podrás cubrir con tu equipo, recuerda que los obstáculos (árboles edificios, etc) que se interponen entre tu equipo y el receptor tienden a debilitar tu señal. Es por eso que superar la altura de las edificaciones de donde vives es una gran idea. 
Vas por buen camino, cualquier consulta ando por aquí.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 28, 2008)

Yo también recomiendo la J-Pole. Extiende la cobertura de forma perfectamente omnidireccional, y no pierde señal enviandola hacia el cielo ó el suelo.
En cambio, para usar el dipolo gamma-match, es mejor usar dos, uno encima del otro y alimentarlos en fase. Todo el montaje en sí es más aparatoso y complicado de ajustes, en cambio, la J-pole la puedes construir hasta con tubo de cobre en una tarde y es fácil de sintonizar.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 28, 2008)

Buenas,
  1º los fabricantes de cable te dan la tabla de atenuación por metros, esta claro que cuanto mas cerca menos perdidas tienes, hay muchisimas calidades de cables mira los catálogos y veras ..
2 º la Jpole tiene mas ganancia que el dipolo, creo recordar que anda sobre 1.5 db mas que el dipolo, y también es muy fácil de fabricar, y luego tiene la ventaja de que esta en potencial de tierra, eso quita muchos problemas (te lo dice la voz de la experiencia) mi nick es mi indicativo oficial y real  de llamada 

Un saludo

Edito.-  La altura en esas frecuencias es muy importante, sube todo lo que puedas


----------



## djboofer (Jul 28, 2008)

Muchas gracias..
Muy bueno saberlo. 

Entonces me hare una j-Pole

Que me quedara algo asi segun mis calculos ( Mi transmisor trabaja en la 99.9 Mhz de FM)






Otra pregunta, he navegado por internet buscando infromacion sobre la J-pole.
Hay bastante información, y entre eso me encontre que la J-Pole con una curva, la antena es como este dibujo





Entonces estaba pensando en usar una de las parte de una antena Yagi de 5 elementos de television...
Mi idea es algo asi





Se puede cierto?

Salduos


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 28, 2008)

Claro que puedes usar el aluminio, la gente la hace con tubo de cobre porque es muy fácil de trabajar y es relativamente barato


----------



## djboofer (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok.
Muchas gracias,
cuando la haga subo fotos aca


----------



## djboofer (Jul 28, 2008)

Me hice la antena tal y como sale en el manual...

Conecte el centro del coaxial y todo bien, Pero al momento de conectar la MASA del coaxial, osea la "mallita" deja de funcionar pero si lo muevo un poco funciona y asi susecivamente se corta y funciona, se corta y funciona.... 
Creo que esta haciendo corte circuito...



Saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 28, 2008)

El punto de unión es critico, pues hace el adaptador de impedancia y tiene un alto Q, esto significa que efectivamente si no lo tienes bien conectado te hace un corto pues no resuena, tienes que probar mover el punto de unión unos centímetros arriba o abajo todo esto hasta encontrar el sitio correcto, no hagas las pruebas muy seguido pues te puedes llevar el transistor de salida, observa que se pone muy caliente cuando no esta bien acoplado y por eso se te corta. Las pruebas las tienes que hacer con el mínimo de objetos metálicos cerca de la antena y no tocarla pues con la mano desajustas todo, mueves el punto lo alejas y compruebas, para ver si esta en sintonia puedes poner el tester en amperios y en serie con el positivo de la alimentación, veras que al mover sube hacia un lado y hacia otro baja y de pronto te vuelve a subir, pues justo en medio de las dos subidas es el mas apropiado.
Ya me cuentas.


----------



## djboofer (Jul 29, 2008)

mmm
sabes,,,
no paso nada, sigue igual, se corta y lo subi ... lo baje y todo...

Nada...

Que puede ser?


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 29, 2008)

¿has medido el consumo como te dije?


----------



## djboofer (Jul 29, 2008)

no,, jeje, no lo he medido, pero yo creo que por mientras me quedo con mi Dipolo... jeje
Cuando tenga mas tiempo voy a hacer una J-Pole con mas calma, con cobre...
Por que ahora estoy usando la parte vieja de una yagi...
Muchas gracias, pero por mientras me quedo con mi dipolo 

Saludos =P


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, estoy dando vueltas al tema..y creo que no has respetado las dimensiones ..es que no se me ocurre otra cosa, sobre todo la parte corta que es el adaptador, esa tiene que ser de un cuarto de onda, es decir unos 70 y tantos centímetros  (para 100 Mhz)desde el dobles hacia arriba... bueno tu mismo (pero la J-pole bien hecha va de maravilla)
Un saludo y ya me cuentas


----------



## diego_z (Jul 30, 2008)

hola sera buena esta j pole para 110 mhz ? o cual es la mas apropiada , que opinion tienen ? jje bueno les dejo una foto de la antena de un vecino a ver si la conocen seguro que si


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola Diego esa no es una J-pole es una " ringo " yo tengo una como esa, el funcionamiento es como dos antenas de 5/8 enfasadas y acoplador de impedancia ganma en la base, es relativamente económica y de una ganancia muy aceptable entre 5 y 6 db y no requiere planos de tierra, se usan de 10 metros (27/28 Mhz)  en adelante
la que yo tengo es para 2 metros (144/148 Mhz) y tiene una altura de 2.2 metros.

Si te fijas tiene una bobina en el centro con forma de u horizontal que es la que enfasa las dos partes o dos antenas, y un aro o bobina en la parte inferior que ajusta la impedancia de antena cable, se hace en aluminio y pesa muy poco, esta recomendada para sitios muy ventoleros, donde la velocidad del viento supera los 80 km
En muchas paginas de radio aficionados se dan las medidas para cada frecuencia, voy a ver si te encuentro alguna.

Edito.  aquí hay un enlace, pero si escribes ringo te salen muchisimos

http://www.todoantenas.cl/Antena-Ringo-2-mts.html


Un saludo


----------



## diego_z (Jul 30, 2008)

gracias  eb7ctx muy bueno el link esta con medidas y todo , segun estuve hablando con el hombre lo usa para comunicarse con su socio que esta a unos 75 km sin nungun problema a pesar de que manifesto que el otro esta en una zona bastante baja , lo que no le pr3gunte es en que frecuencia jeje


----------



## diego_z (Jul 31, 2008)

hola  eb7ctx y gente del foro les cuento que arme la j pole para 110,4 mhz una imagen a la tarde la pruebo y comento los resultados espero sean buenos   una sola duda tengo es que si va aislada del mastil me imagino que si pero bueno duda de principiante jeje


----------



## necpool (Jul 31, 2008)

hola diego_z te quedo buenísima la J, felicitaciones, 
el mástil no va aislado.
Saludos

Edit:
Cuando hagas la conexiones trata de que queden bien firme y haciendo un buen contacto con el caño.
Podrías construir unas pequeñas abrazaderas con chapa de aluminio, como no puedes soldar el cable al aluminio te recomiendo uses terminales comunes recubiertas con estaño para evitar oxidación y falsos contactos, después de hacer todas conexiones tan bien se puede usar para protegerlas un producto usado en electrónica (contaflux).


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola Diego, te quedo bien he¡¡ , con lo de aislar ni te preocupes, esta antena va a potencial de tierra, y lo que tenga debajo del dobles no importa la puedes plantar en el mismo suelo, pero como se trata de llegar bien lejos cuanto mas alta la pongas mejor.
Ya nos cuentas


Edito.
Los contactos con el "vivo" y la malla hacen un corto circuito eléctrico, derivando todo a potencial negativo o tierra, pero NO a efectos de la radio frecuencia, que hace un circuito resonante de alto "Q" lo mejor es poner unas abrazaderas hasta determinar el punto optimo, una ves descubierto se puede soldar directa mente.. y como va a tierra te hace de para rayos


----------



## diego_z (Jul 31, 2008)

bueno de momento la e puesto bajito en casa   estaba apurado por probar pero ya el lugar definitivo es a unos 30 metros de altura y el transmisor va a 2 o 3 tres metros de la antena en la misma torre pienso que me va a andar al pelo


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 31, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> bueno de momento la e puesto bajito en casa   estaba apurado por probar pero ya el lugar definitivo es a unos 30 metros de altura y el transmisor va a 2 o 3 tres metros de la antena en la misma torre pienso que me va a andar al pelo




Si para ajustar y eso te vale claro, pero hay que tener en cuenta que justo detrás de la torre no te van ha escuchar en unos 15º mas o menos, la torre te hace de pantalla y también inevitablemente te introduce elementos absorbentes de la radiación de la antena en su conjunto


----------



## diego_z (Jul 31, 2008)

asi que este modelo de antena debe ir si o si arriba en la punta ? o irradia bien hacia el lado contrario de la torre ? si es asi me servira porque yo necesito que transmitir de punto fijo a un  punto fijo gracias eb7ctx


----------



## joakiy (Ago 4, 2008)

Hola,

Aquí te dejo una tabla orientativa para saber cuanta potencia estamos perdiendo en la línea de transmisión, según sea la calidad del cable y su longitud.

Si tienes 30 metros de RG-58 estás atenuando la señal en 27 dB, lo cual significa que está llegando a la antena el 0.19% de la potencia.

Todas las líneas tienen pérdidas, lo que se trata es de acoplar bien la antena al transmisor y de ver si compensa el aumento de altura con respecto a las pérdidas.


----------



## joakiy (Ago 4, 2008)

Por cierto, la antena te ha quedado de miedo


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 4, 2008)

joakiy dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Aquí te dejo una tabla orientativa para saber cuanta potencia estamos perdiendo en la línea de transmisión, según sea la calidad del cable y su longitud.
> 
> ...



Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que ese factor de perdida se multiplica logarismicamente en función directa de la frecuencia usada


----------



## joakiy (Ago 4, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que ese factor de perdida se multiplica logarismicamente en función directa de la frecuencia usada



Cierto.... ya me parecía que algo faltaba en esa tabla... Evidentemente, mis cálculos anteriores eran erróneos


----------

